# Need help finding a good clinic in Toulouse?



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello,
I've just moved from London to the Toulouse area and am looking for a good clinic to have my frozen embryos sent over for treatment. My consultant in London could not recommend anyone and suggested that if I couldn't find a reputable clinic, then I'd need to come back to the UK for treatment (which I'd prefer not to do).
Can anyone help me out?


----------

